# Close Call



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a close call just now. Sitn here watchn the movie stone, when heard a ton of thrashing coming from my Sal & baby dovii tank. Well I turn on the light & Sal is laced through a old car looking piece of decor.stuck bigger than sh*t & drowning. I rip the top off grab the car(that was holding his head down underneath it), made my girl hold it up & out of the water(while Sal just a squealing)I grab a bucket & dumped cup of water in bucket.I gave him bout 15seconds to squeeze out, which he wasn't making any progress with & I noticed it was actually cutting in a little bit. Well that all I needed to see.I ripped that car in 20 pieces in 5seconds, cutting the sh*t out of my hand in the process. My beloved Sal almost drowned from a cheap ugly ass car decor. He's got a ring of missing & damaged skin but nothing that's going to scar(I'm hoping). This is the second close call I had with Sal.first time he jumped ship & rolled on carpet for a while when he was 8-10". Hopefully this will be his last close call for a while!he's almost 1year old & a strong 19". Careful what decor you use!don't be a dumbass like me & have something your fish can get stuck in & almost drown in my case.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice you saved it....Time to remove decor.....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Bruner what is your sal. But close calls are never fun and atleast you were home.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry. Its south American lungfish(Sal) he was shoestring big & 2.5" long almost a year ago. He's lil over 19" & lil portly now. Yeah his only decor is broke into 20pieces now.he's too big to hide now anyhow.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's nice to see the big guys out free swimming anyhow...No fun if can't view
Post up a damn picture...I had no clue you had one...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He actually hasn't really tryd to hide since he was 6" or so. But he does/did like playing in his car. They're awesome fish with lots of personality.he loves handfeeding & being petted. He's actually one of my favorite fish I have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

PICTURES???????


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't post pics from my junk blackberry, or I'm too dumb. I'd have to email pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> I can't post pics from my junk blackberry, or I'm too dumb. I'd have to email pics


[email protected]
I'll post them up after I take daughter to school


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I sent ya couple pics of Sal & couple of my other fish I thought ya might like. Definitely nothing great as they were taken with this phone.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No problem

View attachment 198999

View attachment 199000

View attachment 199001

View attachment 199002


That sals a beast man.......What you feed it?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Loves pellets(any kind offered) tilapia fillets, frozen krill. He's buddies with a Chinese algy eater.lol. I've heard him make sounds in tank that sound very much like a whale(whistle)not loud though. When he's out of tank he squeals(fairly loud). When he was shoestring size I handfed him de-shelled snails.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont these guys have a wicked bite strength too.......
One species I have not ventured into yet.......

Seems as if they might except just about anything then huh.......lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He crunches pellets like nothing & actually when he's chewing you can see his face & head muscles flex & ripple with every chew(bite). He hasn't bit me yet,he tried to when I ripped that car apart. So far he's only ate a couple baby mollies when he was the size in the pic you posted for me, doesn't bother other fish(baby dovii steer clear).this might change when he reaches 2'+ idk. So far he's one of my favorites.possibly best fish I've ever owned! You should definitely keep one someday AK I think you'd really like em. My only regret is not buying 2-3 of em.


----------

